# Some advices for reverber in orchestral music?



## sommatixvitto (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi, 
I would improve my skills in mix and mastering in orchestral music, there are some videos where explain how to use reverb in orchestral music or which are the best reverb (free or paying)?
PS: sorry for my English ^^


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2021)

Have you tried the search function? There are many excellent threads on this subject already. You want to read up on what experts like @Dietz @Joël Dollié and @Beat Kaufmann have to say on the subject.

The latter also has an excellent course on the matter that I highly recommend.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2021)

Some recent threads, just one “search away”:





__





Orchestral mixing - 3 different reverbs vs. 1 reverb for everything


Hey fellow composers! A topic that has been discussed here many times, but I have some specific questions and would like to structure this pretty clear. My usual approach when mixing a composition with enough orchestral instruments isto treat it like a "real orchestra", is to set up a close, mid...




vi-control.net








__





Really confused by all the reverbs


I've been reading through the reverb threads and I think I'm more confused now that I was before. R4 is $29 right now (Pluginbotique). The iZotope holiday bundle on Pluginboutique is $49 and you get R2 and PhoenixVerb with some other stuff. What are the differences between R2 and R4? Is R4 a...




vi-control.net









Which reverb?


Hi guys! I was planning to buy some third party plugins and was looking for a good reverb. I'm still not sure wheter to buy Cinematic Rooms, Seventh Heaven or Fabfilter R. Fabfilter has some nice educational discount (50%). Liquid Sonics has 30% student discount but it's a bit more expensive...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2021)

__





Orchestra Music with Samples, Tutorials and Presets for VSL


Reverbs - hardware or software - are used to artificially simulate acoustics of rooms. To date, there are roughly 4 approaches to how this can be done:




www.beat-kaufmann.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## sommatixvitto (Sep 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! ^^


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2021)

sommatixvitto said:


> Thank you!!! ^^


I have bought that course and it is of great value. Actually it is way too cheap for what it offers


----------



## JohnG (Sep 2, 2021)

Quite a bit of "standard" advice is only accurate if you're using the kind of material the writer's talking about. You would use a different approach depending on whether it's samples or live recordings, whether the samples are wet or dry, and of course what style you're aiming for.

There is no straight answer to your question, in other words.

Always best to use your own ears.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 2, 2021)

One thing i would recommend: 
Get yourself an AB-plugin (like Metric AB from PiA or the one from Melda or the one from Hofa) and load some recordings of orchestral music that you like. I think that's a good reality check to hear more exactly what the differences are.


----------



## sommatixvitto (Sep 2, 2021)

Again, thanks to all, you are fantastic!


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 2, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Always best to use your own ears.


I'm lazy and don't like using my own ears, so these days I just use Seventh Heaven.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2021)

I just use Seventh Heaven because @Cory Pelizzari said he’d do the same and I figured he knows best


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I just use Seventh Heaven because @Cory Pelizzari said he’d do the same and I figured he knows best


So did @David Kudell as I recall? If it's good enough for them, I decided I should stop worrying....


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 2, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> So did @David Kudell as I recall? If it's good enough for them, I decided I should stop worrying....


Thanks, I’m very happy with 7th Heaven and in fact the same company came out with a new one called Cinematic Rooms which is also excellent. Either one is good and easy to use. I think I picked up Cinematic Rooms on Black Friday.


----------



## mscp (Sep 2, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Thanks, I’m very happy with 7th Heaven and in fact the same company came out with a new one called Cinematic Rooms which is also excellent. Either one is good and easy to use. I think I picked up Cinematic Rooms on Black Friday.


Cinematic Rooms is my only reverb these days. It pretty much defeats the purpose (for me at least) to have any other algorithmic reverb.


----------

